# Saul Dzorelashvili's Music Space



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm performing here my latest composition.

'The Train In C minor - Allegro Con Moto'

Regards,

Saul






www.musicalpaintings.net


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting Saul - 

has a very contemporary, almost film score feel. I like the mechanical urgency of the piece at the start. It almost feels like a second piece after the first minute to me. 


PS - Is it just me or is the lower scale of the piano sounding rather flat?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Head-Case,

I agree that it has that film and contemporary feeling, not my predominant style of composing but I had these musical ideas for a while now, and decided to put something together that made sense and that is also enjoyable.

Regards,

Saul


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to hear! 

Are you planning to release it for a specific audience, or with cine imaging? 

Maybe if it was in the piano section it might merit some more feedback.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Are you planning to release it for a specific audience, or with cine imaging?
> 
> Maybe if it was in the piano section it might merit some more feedback.


Hi,

Any music loving audience...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi there Saul,

I like it a lot! well done, good playing also.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi there Saul,
> 
> I like it a lot! well done, good playing also.


Thank you!


----------

